# Cách khử mùi hôi phòng ngủ hiệu quả



## NguyenXuyen (27/7/19)

Để thật sự thư giản và thoải mái sau những giờ làm việc đầy căng thẳng và mệt mỏi. Phòng ngủ là nơi để nghĩ ngơi phải thật sự sạch sẽ thơm tho thì mới có thể thoải mái được. Căn phòng ngủ mà thoảng thoảng những mùi hương ẩm mốc, chẳng mấy thơm tho thì thật là khó chịu phải không nào? Vậy đâu mới là Cách khử mùi phòng ngủ hiệu quả? Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com bỏ túi ngay những cách khử mùi hôi phòng ngủ hiệu quả dưới đây.






_Cách khử mùi phòng ngủ_​
*1. Sử dụng sáp khử mùi, nến, tinh dầu thơm*
Sáp khử mùi có đa dạng về mùi hương, thương hiệu, thương hiệu. Bạn có thể sử dụng loại sáp có mùi hương phù hợp với sở thích của mình. Bên cãnh đó, nến thơm cũng là cách khử mùi phòng ngủ vô cùng hiệu quả mà không mấy tốn công thực hiện. Tất cả những gì bạn cần làm là chọn loại nến thơm ưa thích, đặt vào phòng ngủ và thắp nến khi cần thiết. Tốt hơn hết, bạn chỉ nên thắp nến trước khi đi ngủ.

Xong tinh dầu cũng là một cách phổ biến mà hiện nay mọi người hay dùng. Hãy cho tinh dầu vào trong lọ xogn tinh dầu và đặt vào phòng máy lạnh để tạo ta mùi hương thơm mát cho phòng ngủ. Tinh dầu thơm kết hợp với tí nhạc beethoven sẽ xua tan những cơn mệt mỏi trong bạn. Mùi hôi trong căn phòng ngủ sẽ bị lấn át, thay vào đó là mùi hương bạn yêu thích






_Khử mùi bằng tinh dầu thơm_​
*2. Cách khử mùi bằng các loại hoa*
Nếu là người yêu thiên nhiên, sao bạn không thử cắm một lọ hoa với hương thơm yêu thích và đặt nó trong phòng ngủ mỗi ngày. Không những giúp khử mùi căn phòng bằng mà còn làm cho căn phòng ngủ thêm thính thẩm mỹ. bạn nên chọn hoa oải hương, hoa nhài là những loại khử mùi tốt nhất mà mọi người hay sử dụng.






_Khử mùi bằng mùi thơm tự nhiên của hoa_​
*3. Cách khử mùi bằng bã trà hoặc bã café*
Đây là cách tiết kiệm nhất cho những gia đình thường uống trà hoặc café vào buổi sáng. Thay vì bỏ đi, bạn có thể tận dụng lại bã trà hoặc bã cafe để xua tan mùi hôi của căn phòng. Bạn hãy đặt chúng ở các góc phòng. Bã trà sẽ hút đi các mùi hôi khó chịu và bã café giúp đem lại mùi hương café thoang thoãng cho căn phòng.






_Khử mùi bằng bã trà_​
*4. Khử mùi bằng giấm ăn*
Nếu giấm khử mùi tốt chho tủ lạnh, lò vi song thì giấm cũng có thể tận dụng cho căn phòng. Giấm có thể hấp thụ mùi hôi và diệt vi khuẩn đem lại bầu không khí trong sạch cho phòng ngủ.

Giấm ăn là nguyên liệu dễ tìm trong mỗi gian bếp. Hãy thực hiện như sau: Pha một ít giấm và nước sạch theo tỉ lệ 1:1 rồi cho vào bình xịt và xịt trong phòng một thời gian, đảm bảo mùi hôi sẽ biến mất






_Khử mùi bằng giấm ăn_​
*5. Khử mùi bằng bột baking soda*
Cách làm như sau: Bạn đựng baking soda vào một hũ nhựa hoặc thủy tinh sạch đậy nắp và đục các lổ nhỏ bên trên để không khí có thể lọt qua, nếu không có nắp bạn có thể dùng túi nilon hoặc vải có đục lỗ. Nếu muốn có thêm mùi thơm trong phòng thì hãy nhỏ thêm vài giọt tinh dầu thơm vào baking soda. Tuy nhiên, cách khử mùi cho phòng ngủ bằng baking soda ít được áp dụng hơn các cách khử mùi khác.

*6. Khử mùi bằng quế*
Quế là hương liệu rất thơm, chúng được sử dụng nhiều cho các món ăn. Đối với những ai thích mùi thơm của quế thì quế là nguyên liệu hiệu quả cho việc khử mùi phòng ngủ

Hãy cuộn những thanh quế nhỏ xung quanh cây nến. Trước khi đi ngủ hãy đốt nến khoảng 5 phút. Hoặc bạn có thể bỏ vài thanh quế nhỏ vào một cái lọ thủy tinh và mở nắp ra. Hương thơm sẽ từ đó bay ra, khiến cho mùi hôi trong căn phòng ngủ của bạn biến mất.






_Khử mùi bằng quế_​
*7. Cách khử mùi bằng vỏ trái cây*
Nếu cam, chanh, bưởi, quýt là món ăn yêu thích của bạn thì còn đợi gì mà không sử dụng luôn cả phần vỏ của chúng để khử mùi hôi. Cách làm này hiệu quả mà lại không lãng phí. Cho vỏ cam, chanh, bưởi đã phơi khô vào những chiếc túi lưới nhỏ và treo chúng trong phòng để khử mùi hôi và đem lại hương thơm mát.






_Khử mùi bằng vỏ trái cây_​ 
Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng vỏ chanh và muối biển. Cụ thể: bạn hãy cắt đôi quả chanh và lấy hết phần ruột ra cho muối biển vào, bạn có thể đặt chúng trong góc phòng. Mùi hôi hôi sẽ được muối biển hấp thụ và có mùi hương từ vỏ chanh tiết ra.






_Khử mùi bằng vỏ chanh và muối biển_​ 
Trên đây là những cách đơn giản để khử mùi hôi trong phòng ngủ vừa hiệu quả lại vừa tiết kiệm.  Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên giữ gìn, giặt giũ thường xuyên chăn drap gối và vệ sinh nệm để căn phòng luôn thơm tho sạch sẽ.
*Thegioinem.com*​


----------

